# What happened to the Track Mate website?



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

The website has been down for the last 24 hours. Does anyone know what is going on? This would sure be a great lose for HO racing if they are gone!! They make the best lap counters I have found!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

"The Web site will be down till Jan 28

For Ordering Call Toll Free 877-756-8227

604-582-1946 Email: [email protected]"

Here is the old address:

http://www.infoserve.net/oss/slotcar/


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thanks for the info!*

Thank God! We can not afford to lose Track Mate!


----------

